# Feel like an EA



## BlueXJ (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't know how I have missed this wonderful source of discussions. I feel like I am standing in the NE corner all over again. I have been taking in the info here and am very glad I found this site.
Some names I have read are known to me and many are new but all the info is welcomed. I have several tasks ahead of me as the SW and will have even more next year, but this source of info and discussion is going to be great.
Well enough for an introduction, I will be reading and checking in frequently.


----------



## MacFie (Oct 3, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 3, 2010)

BlueXJ said:


> I have several tasks ahead of me as the SW and will have even more next year, but this source of info and discussion is going to be great. Well enough for an introduction, I will be reading and checking in frequently.


 
Welcome to the Forums my Brother!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome to our group!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome! Glad you are here.


----------



## BlueXJ (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome brothers.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## peace out (Oct 4, 2010)

Howdy


----------

